# Anyone Else Can't Search???



## shra1924 (Apr 15, 2008)

The search function has not been working for a few days now. After you enter your info and hit the search button it takes you to a blank page. Anyone else having this problem? Site managers pleeeaaase look in to it, as this is how I get my information. As a newbie, I would hate to keep asking questions that have already been answered.


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 15, 2008)

shra1924 said:


> The search function has not been working for a few days now. After you enter your info and hit the search button it takes you to a blank page. Anyone else having this problem? Site managers pleeeaaase look in to it, as this is how I get my information. As a newbie, I would hate to keep asking questions that have already been answered.


*
this happens to me all the time. sometimes if you refresh the page then it will bring up your search. usually that does not work.

i also find that if i use the advanced search and narrow the results to 1yr or less i get better results. 

don't know what else to suggest b/c the search feature is tricky for me too. sometimes if i use two or more search terms it won't give me a return. i think if you just play around with the advanced features you may find a combo that will get you your search results. *shrug* hope this helps.
*


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm so frustrated with the search feature until I just don't try anymore.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Apr 15, 2008)

not working for me either...


----------



## autumnbeauty29 (Apr 15, 2008)

Mine hasn't worked for a few weeks now here at work or even when I'm at home


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 18, 2008)

I can't search either.


----------



## santwon (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah, I don't even try to search anymore. It's pretty sad actually.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 18, 2008)

i had the same problem, but it is ok now


----------



## A.Marie (Apr 29, 2008)

I have the same problem.  It takes me to a blank page.  If I refresh, then it says wait 30 seconds between searches.  I have even erased cookies and deleted history but I still cannot use the search feature.


----------



## Jadore_tay (May 1, 2008)

it just leaves a blank page.


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 1, 2008)

tay_luv said:


> it just leaves a blank page.


 
Yep, thats what happens when I search too.


----------



## beverly (May 2, 2008)

We are working on it guys, there are over a million post, so the index has to be rebuilt. thank you for your patience.


----------



## TwistNMx (May 8, 2008)

Not only can I not search, but for many months now I don't get notifications anymore.  IDK what happened?


----------



## Quest4healthyhair (May 11, 2008)

The same with me, blank page.


----------



## JOI (May 11, 2008)

I can't search either, I was looking for some information and I had to go to google, This sucks  When will it be fixed????


----------



## ellennicole (May 11, 2008)

Never. 



LOL, kinda kidding, but the search on this thing is quite tricky. Some days it works and some days it doesn't.


----------



## SmileyJ22 (May 12, 2008)

I always do an advanced search and choose to search in the titles only. and it always works for me that way. But in the beginning I had the same issue until I started clicking advanced.


----------



## Tootuff (May 12, 2008)

I can't search either.


----------



## leilasbest (Sep 2, 2008)

The google thing seems to work for me


----------



## beverly (Sep 2, 2008)

It works now


----------

